
The NIST manager who wrote the 2003 password guidelines now regrets his advice - Osiris30
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-man-who-wrote-those-password-rules-has-a-new-tip-n3v-r-m1-d-1502124118
======
metaloha
Is there a non-paywalled version? I don't feel like signing up to the Wall
Street Journal right now.

